# Aktion: 15 Prozent Rabatt auf alle PCGH-Shirts



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Januar 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Aktion: 15 Prozent Rabatt auf alle PCGH-Shirts


----------



## jugorwski (29. Januar 2009)

Ich würde keins davon geschenkt nehmen^^


----------



## Oliver (29. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank für dieses unheimlich gehaltreiche Kommentar! ^^


----------



## theLamer (29. Januar 2009)

*- Underdressed but Overclocked*

Das werde ich mir bestellen, wobei das auch nur in Fachkreisen verstanden wird 
Wird mein erstes sein 

@jugorwski: 1. Beitrag... kann ja noch besser werden ^^


----------



## Reeno (29. Januar 2009)

Selbst dafür noch zu teuer......!?

Möchte mich den ganzen geistreichen Kommentaren anschließen.


----------



## Archon (29. Januar 2009)

Naja, wenn die Preise unter "8,-euro" fallen würden wäre es vielleicht eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Dark Mark (29. Januar 2009)

die T-Shirts sind lustig aber selbst 8 euro lohnt sich nicht finde ich  zu wenig drauf


----------



## Cosaks (29. Januar 2009)

Leute die mit solchen T-shirts öffentlich rumlaufen sind einfach nur Opfer, traurig aber wahr...


----------



## XNuclearWinterX (30. Januar 2009)

Vll. sollte man erwähnen das 3DSupply derzeit nicht nur auf die PCGH-Shirts Rabatt hat


----------

